# Please Help! Bluetooth/Android issue... Android 2.3.3 (GB) and 9w7 Bluetooth



## vr60 (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey ya'll. here is the background info... (i have searched EXTENSIVELY and found nothing quite like the problem i am experiencing...)

CAR: 2011 Golf with the 9w7 Bluetooth capabilities and the RCD-310 Head Unit (non-nav and 3 button overhead bluetooth displayed through MFI)
PHONE: HTC Evo 4G running Android 2.3.3 baseband version 2.15.00.05.02

I tried pairing my phone (MATTS EVO) with the car (VWPHONE) and it never finds it. so i tried pairing by making my phone discoverable and the the car never finds it. I went to VW.com and checked for compatibility of phones with the 9w7 bluetooth and found that my phone IS compatible...but only on a PREVIOUS baseband version of 2.15.00.07.28 using a previous version of Android 2.2 (Froyo). I also went to sprint to see if it was something that i was missing...i.e. user error. they could not get it to pair up either.

Essentially my smart phone is too smart, and my newly purchased car is "outdated." do you guys have any recommendations? i also have vag-com so i can tweak coding and what not...i thought maybe there was a bluetooth driver update, or i could possibly root my phone again and downgrade my baseband. but i guess it is harder to root my phone since is has 2.3.3 (Gingerbread).

one last option is if any of you guys are using a sprint android phone with the 9w7 bluetooth, and it works...what phone is it, and what version of android are you running?!

thank you soo very much for your time!
matt


----------



## FSTSNAL (Jun 17, 2011)

Works for me on 9W7 with Sprint Evo 4g on Gingerbread 2.3.3 in 2011 GTI with RNS-510.


----------



## vr60 (Sep 14, 2004)

sweet, im soo glad you responded! it seems as though i am the only one having this problem. my radio finally threw a code when i scanned it with vag-com. when i told the the dealership about the fault code, they said it is a faulty unit, or it could use a software update. this was the 4th dealership that i contacted. this dealership finally said it was probably the unit (which is now obvious since i threw a code) instead of my phone. 

again, thanks for letting me know about your 510 unit with bluetooth!!! i really appreciate it! i felt better to when i went to sprint and tried to pair 3 different phones, and none of them paired...

all the best! (i will keep this thread updated).


----------



## gli_tuna (Sep 19, 2011)

*Car's bluetooth discoverable only in first 3 minutes*

Just got a new VW, which probably has the exact same bluetooth stuff you have.

The salesperson told me that the car's bluetooth system is only discoverable for pairing in the first 3 minutes from when you turn it on. Maybe you can try getting the phone ready, then turn the car on and do it fast. I have no idea if this will help, since she paired my phone for me, but it might be worth a try.

I have an Android Nexus S, which is working great for both bluetooth Phone integration and Music playback (via Pandora, Grooveshark, etc) with my 2012 GLI Autobahn. The only hitch I have noticed is that some people randomly do not show up on my phone list via the MFI Phone menu, but since I can dial from the phone and bluetooth kicks in right away anyway, it's a very, very minor issue for me.

Here's the info on my Nexus S if it helps:
Android version=2.3.4
Baseband version=I9020XXKD1
Kernel version=2.6.35.7-ge382d80
Build number=GRJ22

Good luck!

tuna


----------



## vr60 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Solution!*

I wanted to wrap this up in case someone else had this issue.

i went to the dealer, after vag-com scan, and said, "i think my BT is bad." They scanned it, and it was bad. I received a new one from the dealer. 

Thanks for your time guys...:beer:


----------

